# Gik Monster traps



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to know how these can be mounted to straddle the wall ceiling corner. Does anyone have a good picture of how this is done by chance?

I knowing can be done but am not sure on how it is done foe whatever reason I just can see it.

Sense my room only has 2 usable corners I was going to do this to help out. It will allow me to place 6 more in the room then normal.

Thanks. John


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Wall ceiling junctions are a bit more work but can be done. If you use 2 eyes in the panel edge and 2 hooks on the ceiling, that gets you the ceiling edge, then put an eye in the center of the other 4' edge and pivot the panel bottom up to the wall. That can then use a gate latch to grab it or even just another eye that lines up you can put a bolt through the pair.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

With having to place hooks in the ceiling I think that would finally make my wife crack so I may need to go with the soffit traps and just get 6 of them to cover those areas and use the monsters for the 2 corners.

The plus side would be that they are able to dig very deep and it should give me what I am looking for.

Then I can place the GIK 244 traps I own now on the rear wall or at least 4 of them and that should help quite a bit too.

Thanks for the info now I need to save some more money up. Been 23 days sense I had a day off but the overtime check sure look great. Just a few more bills to pay off before I can do this.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry - missed this. Yes - Soffits would work great and go really low, down into the mid to upper 30's. And, they're much easier to hang.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I now have 3 GIK Monster traps on the rear wall and between that and playing with the seating location it really helped a lot.

The bass sounds a lot less boomy and over all is tighter then it was for sure.

I would of posted this sooner but have been busy and my sub amp nuked it's self so no more iNuke 

I love how the traps improved the bass in the room and I plan on getting 4 more for corners when I can.

So the room does not become too dead I got the ones that reflect the higher frequencies back into the room sense what I really need to work on is the low's. The largest issue I see now as far as decay times go is between 10 to 24hz and between 50 to 60hz the latter is a large peak +10 db after traps.


----------

